# Медучреждения в Санкт-Петербурге (удаление МПГ с установкой ТПФ)



## LSVPiter (12 Дек 2017)

В Питере нашёл следующие мед. учреждения, работающие по квотам на ВМП, которые проводят нейрохирургические операции по удалению межпозвонковых грыж с установкой стабилизирующей конструкции и эндопротеза диска (по коду МКБ-10: 48.0):

1. РНИИТО им. Вредена
2. НИИ Нейрохирургии им. Поленовна
3. Центр Алмазова
4. НИИ Скорой помощи им. Джанелидзе.

Стою по квоте на ВМП во Вредена, но чувствую что не дождусь (заявлен срок ожидания до 2 лет).

Поэтому ищу варианты.

Напишите пожалуйста:
-  кто знает какие сейчас сроки ожидания по квотам на ВМП в данные мед. учреждения?
  (звонил в отделы квот клиник - не дают даже ориентировочных сроков)
-  если кто оперировался в данных клиниках  по данному заболеванию - свои впечатления и результаты?

ЗЫ. Звонил в городской отдел квот по ВМП на Шкапина, так там даже не смогли назвать клиники, где делают нужную мне операцию.
Лечащий невролог в поликлиннике знает только про РНИИТО им. Вредена.


----------

